# Whopper plopper giveaway



## Jim (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi and Happy New year,
Don't forget to enter the Double plopper Giveaway on the homepage. This ends in 5 days. 

Jim


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2018)

Random.org has picked Larry Reed as the winner of this giveaway. Congrats Larry!


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 9, 2018)

aka WV1951


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2018)

Super Happy a TinBoats member won this! :beer:


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 22, 2018)

Received. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Received. Thank you very much.



Excellent! keep an eye out for the next one coming out real soon. :beer:


----------

